# Do I Need Fat Burners to Get Lean and Six Pack Abs?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I am not currently using any fat burners. However, in many magazines where I see advertisements for fat burners, they always have a model with a six-pack and the headline is something like, “It takes more than training and nutrition to get a six-pack.” Once a person hits a plateau, do we really need fat [...]

*Read More...*


----------

